# Eric



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry I missed ya. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, sorry I missed you also, I was out of town but now I am back. I work tonight and tomorrow night have a support group meeting, but maybe we could talk tomorrow morning if possible or Thursday.Hope you are okay and that you were able to get away.Talk to you soon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry again Eric, I missed this too. LOLBeen just a tad busy. (that is a colossal under-statement...)Yes, We got away... but never far away from a Bathroom, LOL. My husband has the patience of Job. We had no sooner stepped into the hotel room and my cell phone rang. Our realtor called telling us a couple was going to sign a contract on our house that night. Mind you we were 3 hours away from home. Told the front desk to get that fax machine fired up! LOL Hubby spent the evening running up & down the stairs to the Lobby getting the faxes and I manned the cell phone which we had to plug into the wall in the hotel room. Ahhhhhh a nice relaxing weekend away. LOLBut Saturday, which was very sunny and a bit warm, we were tentatively relieved about the house thing and tried real hard to put it out of our minds and enjoy the day. I ate really lightly and still had to run for the can, but??? whadya gonna do? It _is_ stressful. As of tonight we are through the first legal hurdle and have appraisals, house inspections, appts. w/moving companies etc lined for next week. AND I gotta pack. Barring any repeat of the problems we have already had, lol, we will move in about 34 days.







So I'm just going with it and trying to just remember that the flare will pass after everything is over and done with. I think I can hang on for another month or so. I will readily admit I was using the meds most of last week and over the weekend. But I'm trying to sleep more and also do self HT daily. Not having to use the meds as much, so far, this week. We celebrate our 18th Wedding Anniv. on Sunday while we attend my cousin's wedding. (I told her she shouldn't have gone through all the trouble of such a BIG party for our anniv. but she wouldn't hear any of it... so I guess we will share our Anniversaries forever







Yup, meds will be in my purse, cause her Dad up in heaven, who was like a second Dad to me, would smack me from there if I missed her big day.)Thanks for letting me catch up here... sorry I couldn't get to chat with ya... But thanks for your concern and love.If I get in over my head I'll let you know.Thanks again,  BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, it sounds like some light and the end of the tunnel and things although still very hectic may have an end and you will be in the new place.







I am glad to hear at least its moving forward.Glad you had a little down time at least.Happy 18th Wedding Anniv. on Sunday.  Congradulations!!Have a good time at the wedding.







Sorry we have missed each other lately, but will catch up and glad you posted how it was going and hang in there.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, hope your doing okay. I have been going through birthday parties for my brothers kids and work and working on the new girlfriend relationship among other things. You know how it is with me. LOlBut hope your okay and hopefully maybe we can talk soon when things settle for you.







Hope your okay.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Real Quick here.. LOL It is gonna hafta be "real quick" for awhile, LOL. OMG!!!!! (remind me not to do this again for awhile will ya???)At last count we have 6 appointments this week. It is bad when you start trying to find a novena to St. Blaise for your kid's sore throat, in case it isn't 'just allergies'... LOL I don't think I can squeeeeeeeze in a trip to the Doc's. lol But hubby and I got re-juiced to face all of this over the weekend...........We had a Blast at the wedding. I mean how could we go wrong?? Two huge Irish families (over 300 guests) gathering in 1 room??? We danced and danced and danced.





















Band played lots of Van Morrison,







. I have the sore feet today to vouch for me. (Alert! I needed NO Meds!! Ok, perhaps I nibbled through the cocktail hour very carefully. Yes, I was choosy and I had to skip some favorites, BUT! I ate most of the entree. Salmon, yummy, truly; even though they were serving so many. I actually felt some rumblings after the entree and decided right then.... back to the dance floor.. distract, distract.







It worked! Rumbling quieted right down. Well I doubt I would have _heard_ it anyway, but I sure didn't feel it anymore.)Today: Power shopping for a kitchen set, that would be "in stock". LOL I turned on them mournful baby blue eyes and got the floor model.







We did MEGA tossing out of un-needed stuff, re-organizing and packing on Saturday. A month from today the moving van shows up.Yup... Definitely remind me not to do this again for a bit.Glad you are having *some* fun! Hope the Birthday party wasn't too 'messy' or 'loud!'. And of course I hope the lil one enjoyed thoroughly. And glad you and said 'significant other' are still a work (play?







) in progress.Now I gotta get these poor feet up.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, the wedding sounds like it was a blast, heh I wasn't invited now that I think about it? LOL I think had you told me that I would have flown in for it.







I am glad you had fun and danced and it sounds like you had a really good time.







Did I remind you to not to do this again for a bit!What is with the bit also isn't it permenant? LOLGlad your in good spirits and good luck still with it all. Be well or as well as can be.  We can catch up soon when things have quited down for you I hope.


----------

